# Fatality at Maui Ocean Club



## MikeB2620 (Dec 3, 2013)

Maui police investigating hotel death

By Web Staff
Updated: Tuesday, December 3, 2013, 3:32 PM HST
Published: Tuesday, December 3, 2013, 3:32 PM HST

Courtesy: Maui Police Department
Maui police are investigating the death of a man whose body was found at the Marriott Ocean Club in Lahaina.

Police say the 53-year-old man was found dead, lying on pavement with visible injuries.

Police have not released the man's identity, but say he could be a visitor.

An autopsy will be conducted to determine how the man died.

Until then, police are classifying the case as an unattended death.

Anyone with information about this case is asked to call Maui police.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'll be staying in next week.  Hoping to hear more details soon


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 3, 2013)

This is awful to hear about. Of course it is always hard not to speculate when they provide very little information. Was he found near a building? Did he fall, jump, assaulted? Hard to tell. The problem with these stories is there is rarely if ever any followup story published.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 3, 2013)

MikeB2620 said:


> Maui police investigating hotel death
> Share on facebook
> 
> Share on twitter
> ...



Wow that's crazy. They found his body 6am Monday morning. As of yet they still don't know if he was a guest.

Very strange.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 4, 2013)

We've been here since Saturday morning and I haven't heard a word about this 

A lot of talk about the shark attack though.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 4, 2013)

The police knows who the victim is but will not release the information until the family has been notified. It has to be a terrible shock to the family to hear this news.


----------



## rondelah (Dec 4, 2013)

I arrived Sunday, left my room Monday morning and saw it all unfolding like a CSI episode. Unfortunately, saw the body as well while they processed the scene. They are still investigating. Was a little unnerved at first, but now enjoying a perfect place and perfect weather.


----------



## slum808 (Dec 4, 2013)

The police are asking for help identifying the victim. You can see a photo they released on the staradvertiser below. 

http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/234451961.html?id=234451961


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 4, 2013)

I find it strange that they don't know or haven't said whether he was a guest or not. The stories seem to suggest they know who he is but not if he was a guest.  I have a feeling the cops are playing a little coy here to perhaps mess with the murderer. 

If he was a guest you'd think by now they'd know but perhaps not if he checked in alone.


----------



## Mamianka (Dec 4, 2013)

slum808 said:


> The police are asking for help identifying the victim. You can see a photo they released on the staradvertiser below.
> 
> http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/234451961.html?id=234451961



How can they state he *IS* 53, if they do not know who this is?  Clearly, investigation must have been made at the Marriott front desk, to see if anyone has gone missing, etc.  Whole thing sounds odd, unless he was found on the perimeter of the property - an nobody hear or saw a thing.  We in NY are still stunned by the train crash - this is the same train that we take to Yankees games, NYC, etc. - from Poughkeepsie to NYC.  I know that spot - and the latest is, the driver (push locomotive) fell asleep, while doing 82 MPH in a 30 MPH area.  4 dead, about 70 injured.  We are going to a Knicks game Sunday (Madison Square Garden sits atop Penn Station - really convenient) - and will be driving . . .  Eventually, we will be on that train again - just not for a while.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 4, 2013)

rondelah said:


> I arrived Sunday, left my room Monday morning and saw it all unfolding like a CSI episode. Unfortunately, saw the body as well while they processed the scene. They are still investigating. Was a little unnerved at first, but now enjoying a perfect place and perfect weather.



So where on the property was the man found?


----------



## suzannesimon (Dec 4, 2013)

Mamianka said:


> How can they state he *IS* 53, if they do not know who this is?  Clearly, investigation must have been made at the Marriott front desk, to see if anyone has gone missing, etc.  Whole thing sounds odd, unless he was found on the perimeter of the property - an nobody hear or saw a thing.  We in NY are still stunned by the train crash - this is the same train that we take to Yankees games, NYC, etc. - from Poughkeepsie to NYC.  I know that spot - and the latest is, the driver (push locomotive) fell asleep, while doing 82 MPH in a 30 MPH area.  4 dead, about 70 injured.  We are going to a Knicks game Sunday (Madison Square Garden sits atop Penn Station - really convenient) - and will be driving . . .  Eventually, we will be on that train again - just not for a while.



My thought exactly.  If they know his age, why not his name?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 4, 2013)

suzannesimon said:


> My thought exactly.  If they know his age, why not his name?



Also, from the photo provided, it looks like it is from a Virginia drivers license. Something is strange with this.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 4, 2013)

His picture looks like it would be from his drivers license, not a picture from the morgue.



Sent from my iPad Retina using Tapatalk


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 4, 2013)

Mamianka said:


> How can they state he *IS* 53, if they do not know who this is?  Clearly, investigation must have been made at the Marriott front desk, to see if anyone has gone missing, etc.  Whole thing sounds odd, unless he was found on the perimeter of the property - an nobody hear or saw a thing.  We in NY are still stunned by the train crash - this is the same train that we take to Yankees games, NYC, etc. - from Poughkeepsie to NYC.  I know that spot - and the latest is, the driver (push locomotive) fell asleep, while doing 82 MPH in a 30 MPH area.  4 dead, about 70 injured.  We are going to a Knicks game Sunday (Madison Square Garden sits atop Penn Station - really convenient) - and will be driving . . .  Eventually, we will be on that train again - just not for a while.


Maui News wrote that they knew who the victim is and now they are asking for his identity.  How strange and isn't it possible that his body was dumped here from another spot?

http://mauinow.com/2013/12/02/police-investigate-unattended-death-at-west-maui-resort/


----------



## davidvel (Dec 5, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Also, from the photo provided, it looks like it is from a Virginia drivers license. Something is strange with this.



Exactly. Trying to get people out of the woodwork. CSI episode indeed.


----------



## Mamianka (Dec 5, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Also, from the photo provided, it looks like it is from a Virginia drivers license. Something is strange with this.



All I can think of at this point is that he had *stolen* someone's identity - that he had a license with his own picture on it, but all the data thereon was lifted from someone else.  The police might have called next of kin, and found that the REAL *John Smith* or whatever was alive and well - and had had his identity stolen!  Of course, most of u are basing our speculation on too much TV . . .


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 5, 2013)

*Moderator Note:*  A number of posts in poor taste have been deleted from this thread.  It's understandable that the topic piques our curiosity but let's try be nice while talking about it.  Thanks.


----------



## tony228m (Dec 5, 2013)

His name is Chris Reed, lived in Alexandria, Virginia. He was a successful Technology Executive - had worked with him 20 years ago. A great guy, full of life and energy. 

[DELETED:  Those remarks have been removed - please let it go. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## amisco (Dec 5, 2013)

*It's not just curiosity..*



SueDonJ said:


> *Moderator Note:*  A number of posts in poor taste have been deleted from this thread.  It's understandable that the topic piques our curiosity but let's try be nice while talking about it.  Thanks.



So I am heading to this property with my wife on Saturday.  It would be good to know enough details to know if this was an accident or if there is a safety problem (aside from sharks) at the property.  We like the property (have two trips booked there over the Winter.  Any word from the police or the resort?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 7, 2013)

tony228m said:


> His name is Chris Reed, lived in Alexandria, Virginia. He was a successful Technology Executive - had worked with him 20 years ago. A great guy, full of life and energy.
> 
> [DELETED:  Those remarks have been removed - please let it go. - DeniseM Moderator]


So was this a BS comment?  Why isn't there more info out on this? A man was apparently murdered in some way in a very public place so I can't understand how there aren't daily reports on this story.  It's almost as if someone is trying to superess it.  

I obviously have a concern because I own 4 weeks at this property and my family enjoys the resort so much i'd hate to think there is some unsavory element in and around the resort that would make the area less safe so I'm very anxious to get the full story.


----------



## jme (Dec 7, 2013)

amisco said:


> So I am heading to this property with my wife on Saturday.  It would be good to know enough details to know if this was an accident or if there is a safety problem (aside from sharks) at the property.  We like the property (have two trips booked there over the Winter.  Any word from the police or the resort?



for goodness' sake, everybody please call the resort manager if you want information. He has quite a vested interest in reassuring owners and guests. There are so many questions posed on TUG every day that can be answered quickly with a phone call rather than a two-week thread full of nothing but speculation.  sorry, just a pet peeve.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2013)

jme said:


> for goodness' sake, everybody please call the resort manager if you want information. He has quite a vested interest in reassuring owners and guests. There are so many questions posed on TUG every day that can be answered quickly with a phone call rather than a two-week thread full of nothing but speculation.  sorry, just a pet peeve.



True, but hopefully someone will call and then update the thread here. If everyone just called the resorts or Owner Services with questions, the Marriott forum on TUG would be a pretty quiet place.


----------



## Condor301 (Dec 7, 2013)

*What Happened to Chris?*



jme said:


> for goodness' sake, everybody please call the resort manager if you want information. He has quite a vested interest in reassuring owners and guests. There are so many questions posed on TUG every day that can be answered quickly with a phone call rather than a two-week thread full of nothing but speculation.  sorry, just a pet peeve.



Ya know, maybe it's just me, but I thought the intent of venues such as this forum was so the resort manager and/or police are NOT inundated with the questions being asked here.  I worked with Chris as well and while I'm sorry to have violated someone's "pet peeve" by having the gall to actually ask "What happened to this person who met such a tragic end?"; this seems exactly like the place for such queries and answers.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 7, 2013)

Condor301 - I'm confused here:  If you know this guy, and you know that he died, how is it possible that you don't know anything about the circumstances?

I find it really odd, that the only place you can find the name "Chris Reed" is here on TUG, and www.mauinow.com, where I get an error message when I try to click on the link.  Something isn't adding up here.

Update:  www.mauinow.com is back online, now.


----------



## bastroum (Dec 7, 2013)

If this happened in Las Vegas, it would be all over the news for days. I find it really strange that so little information is being reported in the Maui and Honolulu newspapers and TV News websites.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 7, 2013)

It is strange that the link no longer works because I read the story more than once by clicking on this link again and trying to see if there was a follow-up story.  The Star Advisor link still works.

I will call the Marriott to find out what is going on as they should know something by now.  It was strange enough to read two different stories so one may have been wrong.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 7, 2013)

*I called the front desk*

and she told me that it was NOT a murder. She said that it was a death and she didn't know the cause. I asked her if he was a guest and he wasn't nor was it on the MOC property so it must have been on the public path in front of the resort. Rondelah hasn't come back yet with his answer as he should know where exactly it was at or near the Marriott. 

I asked her why the MauiNow had removed the story but she didn't know. She told me that it is safe here and that's all we can hope for. I am not going to live in fear but I am concerned.


----------



## Maui2013 (Dec 8, 2013)

*We were there*

We checked in late Sunday night and woke up Monday morning to go get coffee at Starbucks about 7:15 am.   When I walked outside my door of the 6th floor Molokai Wing inside the atrium was many police officers and the body laying on the ground of the 1st floor half covered in a sheet.  At that time the officers seemed to be focusing on the 5th floor.  I asked one of them and they said he fell and it happened around 2:30 am- not sure why it took until 6:40 am for someone to find him.  I asked a couple of times before we left the resort on Wednesday and the employees have been clearly instructed not to give out any information.  The body was inside the resort and after it was removed the hotel staff removed a bunch of foliage and sanitized the area.  I find it very odd they don't have more information and it is very unfortunate it was at the Marriott but it could of happened anywhere.  The location of the body really wasn't too far from the path that goes in front of the hotel but the officers seemed to think he fell from the 5th floor.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 8, 2013)

Unbelievable that someone lied about it when I called this morning.    Something like this cannot be hidden for very long so why not tell the truth immediately?  I told her that I was a concerned timeshare owner there so was honest with her.  

I asked her if it was a suicide but she said that she didn't know that but it was NOT a murder as she emphasized that statement and she said that the MOC is safe to stay at.

I can understand that she was saying what she was instructed to say but the resort shouldn't lie to us when we ask about a situation that is this serious.  JMHO.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 8, 2013)

iconnections said:


> Unbelievable that someone lied about it when I called this morning.    Something like this cannot be hidden for very long so why not tell the truth immediately?  I told her that I was a concerned timeshare owner there so was honest with her.
> 
> I asked her if it was a suicide but she said that she didn't know that but it was NOT a murder as she emphasized that statement and she said that the MOC is safe to stay at.
> 
> I can understand that she was saying what she was instructed to say but the resort shouldn't lie to us when we ask about a situation that is this serious.  JMHO.



iconnections - Please note that the post you are responding to is from a new guest that has never posted on TUG before.  This is the 3rd newbie to post in this thread - take their info. with a grain of salt.

BTW - The email address for the most recent posters reveals that the poster works for a Marriott competitor.  Three new posters in one thread is fishy...


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 8, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> iconnections - Please not that the post you are responding to is from a new guest that has never posted on TUG before.  This is the 3rd newbie to post in this thread - take their info. with a grain of salt.
> 
> BTW - The email address for the most recent posters reveals that the poster works for a Marriott competitor.  Three new posters in one thread is fishy...



I find it fishy too. One other thing, rondelah has been registered sing 2007 and picked quite the thread for their first post.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh my, would people steep that low to hurt the competition?    All I can say is that I wrote exactly what the lady told me at the front desk.

Thanks for posting this, Denise, and to keep the facts straight on our forum here.

We will find out soon enough what really happened but still very sad for this man's family.  It doesn't really matter where exactly it was if it wasn't a murder.  We like to feel safe on Maui.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 8, 2013)

If you do a search for "fatality at Maui resort" or something similar then this thread is one of the first results.  That could be a reason why several new posters are in the thread, especially because they're saying they personally knew the "victim" and/or were at MOC when it happened.  So it could be suspicious but it also could just be a matter of them searching out answers and wanting to talk about it the way we all are.  

Maybe I'm odd but I wouldn't expect the resort personnel to answer any questions, not from guests onsite or anybody calling directly.  Not on a routine basis as a rule, but certainly not under circumstances which the local authorities may have asked them to not discuss while it's being investigated.


----------



## EKniager (Dec 8, 2013)

I totally agree with you Sue.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 8, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> If you do a search for "fatality at Maui resort" or something similar then this thread is one of the first results.  That could be a reason why several new posters are in the thread, especially because they're saying they personally knew the "victim" and/or were at MOC when it happened.  So it could be suspicious but it also could just be a matter of them searching out answers and wanting to talk about it the way we all are.
> 
> Maybe I'm odd but I wouldn't expect the resort personnel to answer any questions, not from guests onsite or anybody calling directly.  Not on a routine basis as a rule, but certainly not under circumstances which the local authorities may have asked them to not discuss while it's being investigated.



I am surprised that employees at MOC are permitted to comment at all with regard to the issue. Better to say nothing than to tell something the wrong thing. The general manager should be making sure that the staff knows that they should not be discussing the issue. They should be releasing an "official" statement to the owners and guests. Though many probably don't even know that this happened.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 9, 2013)

The same individual's name is being referenced in other "comments" sections of one of the newspapers that had an initial report on this story and one person who commented had his own facebook picture and name so unless that was a fake too I believe the name referenced in this thread is correct. But then again some people will stoop very low just to get 15 secs of attention.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 9, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Maybe I'm odd but I wouldn't expect the resort personnel to answer any questions, not from guests onsite or anybody calling directly.  Not on a routine basis as a rule, but certainly not under circumstances which the local authorities may have asked them to not discuss while it's being investigated.



While we don't know the whole truth, the MOC employee probably shouldn't have said anything at all. Whether they told the truth or lied.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 9, 2013)

http://mauinow.com/2013/12/02/police-investigate-unattended-death-at-west-maui-resort/#comments

Check this out. There is alot to the story some are suggesting. I'm just reading through it myself.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 9, 2013)

Still something strange is afoot though as to if in fact the name stated is correct.

If you google the name, location, company, industry you get nothing on this guy's life or death.  I can see that being the case about his death if he had no family had just moved to Maui as stated, but nothing on his life? He's a high powered IT executive and we have all these datapoints and not a stitch of info comes up about this guy. Something doesn't add up with that. 

I'm a nobody in my company but if you reference my company name with my name and throw in Maui you're going to find stories on me, but this guy you can't find a word on and he's a big executive who has important friends. I guess it can be true but my gut is starting to tell me something else.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 9, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> http://mauinow.com/2013/12/02/police-investigate-unattended-death-at-west-maui-resort/#comments
> 
> Check this out. There is alot to the story some are suggesting. I'm just reading through it myself.



That is the same link as post #6.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 9, 2013)

Oddly, when you Google the company name in Northern VA, the first stories that come up are the Maui Now article and the comments. No company website. The company doesn't have a web presence? He was an IT Executive, I would expect they had a web presence.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 9, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> While we don't know the whole truth, the MOC employee probably shouldn't have said anything at all. Whether they told the truth or lied.


I agree with you and she should have said that they cannot give any information because the police is still investigating or something like that.  I did not make it up and I posted what she told me.  I didn't go any higher up to find out more.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 9, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> That is the same link as post #6.



Yes but now there are many more comments, (42) at least from what I saw over the weekend.

Its pretty convincing he's been identified but it still seems odd to me.


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 9, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Oddly, when you Google the company name in Northern VA, the first stories that come up are the Maui Now article and the comments. No company website. The company doesn't have a web presence? He was an IT Executive, I would expect they had a web presence.



Not sure what you are googling but the company does have a website:  http://www.dynanetcorp.com/

They evidently have offices in Maryland, Virginia and Washington.

Here's an older articles that quote Chris Reed:

http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...ellers-Join-Cyber-Ark-Reseller-Program-Secure

And a business directory with his name:

https://connect.data.com/directory/company/list/i5RljggV8FULfRC7YapAOw/dynanet-corporation

He has a mylife page:  http://www.mylife.com/chrisryanreed

He's listed by the Chamber of Commerce as an officer of the company:

http://www.chamberofcommerce.com/elkridge-md/26952695-dynanet-corporation/

I think you all might be reading too much into any conspiracy theory.  I'll be interested in what the police finally announce.

Deb


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 9, 2013)

DebBrown said:


> Not sure what you are googling but the company does have a website:  http://www.dynanetcorp.com/
> 
> They evidently have offices in Maryland, Virginia and Washington.



Guess I should have just typed in the .com. I searched for "Dynanetcorp Northern Virginia" and it came up with three pages of links, none of which linked directly to www.dynanetcorp.com.



> Here's an older articles that quote Chris Reed:
> 
> http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...ellers-Join-Cyber-Ark-Reseller-Program-Secure
> 
> ...



I don't think any of us are reading in to any conspiracy theory. Now that may not be the case for the people posting comments on the article on MauiNow.com.


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 9, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think any of us are reading in to any conspiracy theory. Now that may not be the case for the people posting comments on the article on MauiNow.com.



Maybe I phrased that wrong.  It seemed to me that some people were suggesting that the information about this person was bogus.  I was just pointing out that a Chris Reed from Dynanet Corporation does appear to exist.  It looks like he has worked at various offices within the corporation.

Of course, I have no idea what happened to him.  It does make one curious.

Deb


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 9, 2013)

DebBrown said:


> Maybe I phrased that wrong.  It seemed to me that some people were suggesting that the information about this person was bogus.  I was just pointing out that a Chris Reed from Dynanet Corporation does appear to exist.  It looks like he has worked at various offices within the corporation.
> 
> Of course, I have no idea what happened to him.  It does make one curious.
> 
> Deb



The problem that I see is that no one in the comments that has said they know him also day they have contacted Maui Police to help identify him.

I do think there was some question here as to if the person named is in fact the fatality at MOC. The comment first time posters as Denise indicated should be taken with a grain of salt. Though as Sue pointed out, when you Google the name or fatality at MOC, this thread is one of the first links to appear. So first time posters isn't a surprise here now that I think of it.


----------



## amisco (Dec 9, 2013)

*Another employee report*

I am on property this week and did ask an employee about the incident.  He told me that the individual had been acting strange the day of his death and acting out...not in a threatening manner to other guests.  Everything at the property is pretty much normal - with wonderful weather.  As a previous poster noted, this could happen anywhere.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 12, 2013)

Following the comments coming out of this story it looks like its a case of a very intoxicated person who accidently fell somehow from the 5th floor bridge walkway. 

Very sad.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 12, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Following the comments coming out of this story it looks like its a case of a very intoxicated person who accidently fell somehow from the 5th floor bridge walkway.



I just hope they don't make it worse by doing something stupid like fencing off all the bridges/walkways.


----------



## reno775 (Dec 12, 2013)

I am a new member to this forum also searching for information - I too was at the resort. My husband heard sirens @6:40 am. I was getting ready for 7 am yoga. We left our room on the second floor of Molokai at @6:50 am to see a group of police officers, and a couple of EMTs surrounding the body of a man in the black rocks of the landscaping right behind a bench. The body was contorted. He was clothed in tan pants, and polo-style shirt, and golf shoes - yes, anyone walking around at the point could see they were golf shoes. The body was not covered. He had grayish hair. There was a pile of white sheets next to the body, and a pile of pink towels or other cloths on the bench. There were black landscaping rocks strewn across the path. He was NOT on the path - he was in the rocks of the landscaping. When we came back after the yoga class we noticed policemen on the 5th floor bridge. That area and all around the lowest level were yellow-taped off. We went back to our room for a while, and when we came back out, there were more official looking men with plastic and paper bags combing through the landscaped area collecting evidence. The body was not removed from the premises until much later. It could acutally have been around lunchtime. Some guests took pictures. We intially thought he could have somehow fallen or jumped. We never asked anyone on staff any details through the week, but guests were definitely talking about it around the pool. Once the body was removed, they cleaned up the rocks and sprayed all around the area. There never appeared to be any blood anywhere. I hope they find out what happened and let people know, just so that guests can continue to feel safe staying there. It is a beautiful resort and we still had a wonderful time.


----------



## bastroum (Dec 28, 2013)

I've been at MOC since 12/13/13 and most employees won't talk about this. However, I've heard from an employee, that he was staying here alone and they "think" it was suicide.


----------

